# L1 Visa, job transfer



## kPhillips (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,

I am currently working in the US on an L1 Visa. All is well however I have been offered a position at another company in the US. I don't think that I can transfer my L1 to another company and am trying to find out what my options are. If anybody is able to advise what the possibilities are I would be very grateful.

Thanks,
Kevin.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

kPhillips said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently working in the US on an L1 Visa. All is well however I have been offered a position at another company in the US. I don't think that I can transfer my L1 to another company and am trying to find out what my options are. If anybody is able to advise what the possibilities are I would be very grateful.
> 
> ...


L1 will not be a viable option as you do not fulfill the requirements for the potential new company. 


USCIS - L-1A Intracompany Transferee Executive or Manager


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

The L1 is a intra company transfert visa, and one of the requirements is that you have worked at least 1 year for that company prior to filing for the visa. A new employer = you have not worked for them for more than 1 year.

Maybe they can apply for H1b.
But the Fiscal Year 2012 cap is already reached in november 2011. So this means that your future employer can start filing on April 2012 (but you probably need more time to collect all the paperwork). I don't expect that the cap will be reached within the first weeks, so that gives you some time. But... If you are lucky and you and the job qualify for the H1b and the cap isn't reached, it means that you only can start working for that company in October 2012.


----------

